#  > LICHT FORA >  > LICHT FORUM - FOTO'S >  >  Nieuw Jongerencentrum Capsloc

## mhsounds

Ik ben de laatste tijd (oa) druk bezig geweest met een nieuw jongerencentrum met poppodium.
In tegenstelling tot veel van dat soort centra is het hier wel goed aangepakt al zeg ik het zelf.

We zijn druk bezig geweest met vergelijkingen van zowel licht als geluid.

Paar foto's



Spotjes vergelijken


Zaal vanaf podium


Monitoren vergelijken


Pearl Tiger Touch, fijn ding, top product van Avolites naar mijn mening


Geluid zou ik niet precies weten alleen voor licht wel.

36X par 64 DTS 500Watt
24X Led Par CLS
06X Robe 250 AT
06X Sunstrips 
04X Titan strobe

24 dimkanalen (2 Strand Dimmers)
Avolite Pearl Tiger Touch

2 trussen boven het podium aan takels 3 zaaltrussen vast. 

mvg Mark

----------


## glennwestlander

zo zo dit ziet er aardig gek uit voor een jongerencentrum!

dat er gewoon nieuwe heads staan en een avolights verbaast me echt enorm!

ziet er vet uit!

----------


## mhsounds

Ben ik ook heel bij mee  :Big Grin: 

Nee het budget is wijs uitgegeven  :Wink:

----------


## Back on Track

Nu is het natuurlijk de vraag hoe het er over 2 maanden uitziet...

zelf heb ik nooit zo'n goede ervaringen met jeugdcentra... daarom heb ik ook altijd wat extra knopjes bij...

----------


## mhsounds

Op welke manier bedoel je dat?
Alles gaat netjes een magazijn in na afloop (behalve wat in de trussen hangt natuurlijk, die wel helemaal omhoog gaan)
En alles zit netjes in cases.

Reserve lampen alles is aanwezig.

Het idee was om niet de fouten te maken die elders zijn gemaakt, en ik heb ook aan fouten gedacht die ik in het verleden heb gemaakt.
Maar ook handige dingen, maar de tijd zal het leren  :Wink:

----------


## Christiaan Visser

Ziet er inderdaad vrij netjes uit voor een Jongerencentrum, waar is deze te vinden? Verstandige aanschaf, die Robe's, die gaan ongetwijfeld nog een hoop plezier brengen! Ik mis echter een goede rookmachine/hazer in jouw lijstje, terwijl die ongetwijfeld wel bij zo'n setup erbij hoort?

Verder, veel succes ermee.. Moet ongetwijfeld lukken als ik het zo zie!

----------


## AJB

> Ziet er inderdaad vrij netjes uit voor een Jongerencentra



1 Centrum, 2 Centra...

Een jongerencentrUM dus... Net als 1 Technicus, 2 Technici... (veelgehoorde fout in de business triest genoeg..)

----------


## NiTRO

> Ik ben de laatste tijd (oa) druk bezig geweest met een nieuw jongerencentrum met poppodium.
> In tegenstelling tot veel van dat soort centra is het hier wel goed aangepakt al zeg ik het zelf.
> 
> We zijn druk bezig geweest met vergelijkingen van zowel licht als geluid.
> 
> Paar foto's
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Pearl Tiger....leuke tafel maar te duur voor wat het ding heeft en kan, kun je beter een Chamsys kopen, heeft in ieder geval een Pixelmapper aan boord.......en daarnaast heeft de Chamsys een betere prijs.

Pearl loopt nog steeds mijlen ver achter, ben op Frankfurt op hun stand geweest en heb weinig nieuws gezien...buiten de nieuwe kleur dan (wit??).

----------


## Funmaker

> Pearl Tiger....leuke tafel maar te duur voor wat het ding heeft en kan, kun je beter een Chamsys kopen, heeft in ieder geval een Pixelmapper aan boord.......en daarnaast heeft de Chamsys een betere prijs.
> 
> Pearl loopt nog steeds mijlen ver achter, ben op Frankfurt op hun stand geweest en heb weinig nieuws gezien...buiten de nieuwe kleur dan (wit??).



Dan heb je toch slecht gekeken hoor. Om te beginnen werken ze nu met een touchscreen waardoor het werken met palletten en dergelijke veel beter is en minder "ruimte" in neemt op de fysieke faders. De nieuwe V3 software heeft een nog uitgebreidere functionaliteit betreft cuelists, nu kan je echt elk detail aanpassen in de cuelist. Kan nog wel eventjes doorgaan maar dit is een kwestie van smaak... persoonlijk vind ik een chamsys namelijk onoverzichtelijk en te "druk".... maar wie ben ik  :Smile:

----------


## 4AC

> Geluid zou ik niet precies weten alleen voor licht wel.
> 
> mvg Mark



Ik ben zeer benieuwd naar een nieuw topic in het Live-forum...  :Stick Out Tongue: 

Mvg,

Teun

----------


## NiTRO

> Dan heb je toch slecht gekeken hoor. Om te beginnen werken ze nu met een touchscreen waardoor het werken met palletten en dergelijke veel beter is en minder "ruimte" in neemt op de fysieke faders. De nieuwe V3 software heeft een nog uitgebreidere functionaliteit betreft cuelists, nu kan je echt elk detail aanpassen in de cuelist. Kan nog wel eventjes doorgaan maar dit is een kwestie van smaak... persoonlijk vind ik een chamsys namelijk onoverzichtelijk en te "druk".... maar wie ben ik



Helemaal met je eens dat het een hele verbetering is ten opzichte van hun "oudere" tafels maar blijft toch aardig wat functies missen ten opzichte van andere tafels en als je dan de prijs ziet vind ik het helemaal jammer.

Zal zeker een goede tafel zijn maar ik vind dat je teveel betaald voor alleen de naam die erop staat  :Frown:

----------


## Funmaker

Ik hoef het niet te betalen dus geen idee... maar ze gaan goed vooruit dus hopelijk is het binnenkort wel zijn prijs waardig he  :Wink:

----------


## mhsounds

Oeps natuurlijk hoort die hazer erbij  :Embarrassment: 

Over de lichttafel, ik heb nog nooit met chamsys gewerkt dus kan daar niks over kwijt.
Daarnaast is er veel verbeterd ten opzichte van de oude tafels en is deze veel fijner en wel met mijn vertrouwde pearl interface.
Ik kan eruit halen wat ik wil en vind ik hem persoonlijk zijn geld waard.

Capsloc ligt in Capelle a/d IJssel www.capsloc.nl 
Zaterdag gaan we voor de 1e avond open, 3 bands, heb ik nu al zin in.
Afgelopen zaterdag hebben we een band in huis gehad om te testen, wat naar mijn mening ook een leerzame dag was.
Zo kom je achter een paar details die het net wat strakker maken.

Voor de koppen mochten we kiezen tussen Mac250 Krypton en Robe 250 AT.
Vanwege de veel betere optiek van de Robe's en de extra gobo's zijn we voor deze gegaan.
Voor de rest liggen deze 2 heel dicht bij elkaar.

Ik zal ook nog even kijken voor het geluid  :Wink:

----------


## rolanddeg

Hee grappig, ik heb nog een rondje door die tent heen gelopen toen er nog geen dak op zat! Het is een érg nette tent geworden! Ik kom je zaterdag dan ook zeker even lastig vallen  :Wink:

----------


## mhsounds

oke tof  :Smile: 

Ik doe in iedergeval het licht bij Young and Desperate, tik me maar even op de schouders  :Wink:

----------


## JeroenVDV

Ach.. Bij Chamsys betaal je juist te weinig voor wat je aan opties/toeters/bellen krijgt en dat krijg je die "rekening" keurig gepresenteerd in vorm van een chaotische user-interface die eruit ziet als een Sesamstraat-kleurboek, een opties-scherm dat meer pagina's beslaat dan de bijbel en een hoeveelheid "features" die de gemiddelde gebruiker meer bang maakt dan blij maakt.

Weet niet wat ik dan liever heb... :Big Grin:

----------


## mhsounds

> Weet niet wat ik dan liever heb...



Iedereen zijn eigen ding toch  :Smile:

----------


## Lj_Mouzer

Tsjah wat betreft licht tafels:

"Het is net neuken, iedereen vindt wat anders lekker maar de basis blijft hetzelfde"  :Big Grin:

----------


## mhsounds

> Tsjah wat betreft licht tafels:
> 
> "Het is net neuken, iedereen vind wat anders lekker maar de basis blijft hetzelfde"



Amen

Hoorde dat je ook langs was geweest?

----------


## Lj_Mouzer

Ja was even vluchtig langs geweest. Ziet er netjes uit en voldoende mogelijkheden. Hoop binnenkort even keertje langs te kunnen komen om even wat te tikken op die Tiger T.

----------


## mhsounds

> Ja was even vluchtig langs geweest. Ziet er netjes uit en voldoende mogelijkheden. Hoop binnenkort even keertje langs te kunnen komen om even wat te tikken op die Tiger T.



Ok cool, bel dan even, zet ik de koffie alvast aan ;-)
Want onze dj vriend is huiverig tegenover koffie  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## rolanddeg

Voor de geluidsgeilen onder ons, ik heb inmiddels van de chef een materiaallijstje te horen gekregen!

Wat ik heb onthouden:

-JBL SRX? setje, gestuurd door Crown ampjes met DSP kaarten
-Soundcraft MH2-32 op front
-Soundcraft GB4 op monitoren

FX rack FOH:
-TC M-one
-TC D-Two
-Lexicon MX400
-2x DBX 1074 gate
-1x DBX 1046 quad compressor
-2x DBX 166XL dual compressor
-1x BSS Opal eq

Rack MON:
-4x DBX 1231 eq
-4x Crown amp (geen idee welke)
-8x Martin LE400 monitoren

En de mic list wat me is bijgebleven (geen idee hoeveel precies):
Partij SM 57, SM58, Beta 57, Beta 58, AKG C1000s en nog veeeel meer...

----------


## AJK1337

> Voor de geluidsgeilen onder ons, ik heb inmiddels van de chef een materiaallijstje te horen gekregen!
> 
> Wat ik heb onthouden:
> 
> -JBL SRX? setje, gestuurd door Crown ampjes met DSP kaarten:
> 
> *Per kant 2x SRX722 en 2x SRX728 tri-amped met een Xti 1000, Xti 4000 en Xti 6000 (eventueel is het dus te splitsen naar 2 losse sets)*
> 
> -Soundcraft MH2-32 op front
> ...



Ik heb hem even voor je aangevuld. 
Mark, Maak jij ook een topic in Geluid?

----------


## mhsounds

Wat foto's van de eerste show, wat door mij is geknipperd.





Groetjes  :Wink:

----------


## @ndrew

Ik zie dat ze bij excess van de le400 af zijn :Smile:

----------


## mhsounds

Ja, ze klinken wel super  :Smile: 

En niet kapot te krijgen, top! want je werkt toch met artiesten...

----------


## 4AC

Ziet er goed uit. Wat me zo opvalt:
- Wit stekkerdoosje
- Stukkie truss op de achtergrond
- Podium niet afgerokt
- En inderdaad, het logo op de martin's.

Mvg,

Teun

----------


## mhsounds

> Ziet er goed uit. Wat me zo opvalt:
> - Wit stekkerdoosje
> - Stukkie truss op de achtergrond
> - Podium niet afgerokt
> - En inderdaad, het logo op de martin's.
> 
> Mvg,
> 
> Teun



- Stekkerdoosje, helaas de artiest neemt zijn eigen zooi mee...
- Truss is zo bedacht (artistiek verantwoord  :Stick Out Tongue: )
- podium, moet inderdaad nog een afrok voor komen, is een punt waar nog niet aan gedacht was, heb ik zelf al wel om gevraagd.
- Voor de Martins moet nog Warnex gekocht worden, maar ik heb nog geen idee wanneer  :Embarrassment: 

De laatste 2 puntjes zijn mij ook nog een kleine doorn in het oog.
Dat met de logo's geld ook voor de ampcase van de monitors...

----------


## moderator

Is da meiske op de onderste foto te lelijk om netjes te belichten? volgens mij niet, maar tris dan ook wat aan de late kant...

----------


## mhsounds

> Is da meiske op de onderste foto te lelijk om netjes te belichten? volgens mij niet, maar tris dan ook wat aan de late kant...



Ik vind dat de camera van de fotograaf het nog goed aankon, een kop vol in de lens en dan nog de rest op de foto krijgen.
Alles was juist extra goed belicht ivm een videoregistratie van dit optreden  :Wink:

----------


## rolanddeg

Ik ben uitverkorene geweest deze gelegenheid in eigen persoon te aanschouwen... En qua licht en belichting zat het gewoon goed, trust me  :Smile: 

En het geluid... Daar gaan we binnenkort wat aan doen!  :Big Grin:

----------


## mhsounds

Inderdaad! en dat is wel nodig ook  :Embarrassment:

----------


## hardstyle

Was het geen overbodige luxe om dat witte stekkerblok weg te leggen, en alle kabels netjes bij elkaar te laten lopen, het lijkt op het podium een bende.
(verder ziet het er goed uit)

----------


## mhsounds

Zie daarvoor ook de eerdere post die ik aan de mod richte.

Wij kunnen alles nog zo netjes voor elkaar hebben, maar als er dan ook artiesten over mijn podium heen walsen...

Al onze stekkerblokken zijn Zwart en Blauw en onze kabels waren weggewerkt.
Als de artiesten de mics weer lostrekken ga ik niet tussen de nummers door alles opnieuw doen  :Wink:

----------


## AJK1337

> Was het geen overbodige luxe om dat witte stekkerblok weg te leggen, en alle kabels netjes bij elkaar te laten lopen, het lijkt op het podium een bende.
> (verder ziet het er goed uit)



Artiest had inderdaad de wittedoos zelf meegenomen, voeding voor een pedal-board als ik het me goed herinner

Overige zooi op het podium heb je nog best gelijk in. Locatie van de stage boxes was niet super handig terecht gekomen. Daarnaast stond de backline 1.5m van de muur door een of andere truss constructie van de licht tech. 

Het gros was dan ook nog eens aangesloten met 10 meters (en langer)  ipv 3m en 6m wat lang had geweest met het aantal snakes dat er ligt. We zullen zien hoe het de volgende keer gaat, nu de lange kabels terug zijn naar de rental firma.

Voor de 1e keer samen werken met een heel team van weinig ervaren techs vond ik het opvallend goed gaan. We zullen zien wat er 22 mei gaat gebeuren...

----------


## mhsounds

> Daarnaast stond de backline 1.5m van de muur door een of andere truss constructie van de licht tech.



 :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):  :Big Grin:  :Embarrassment:  Touché!

----------

